# Return policy on lenses/equipment?



## peteo (May 27, 2014)

Hi, huge fan of this site - long time reader, first time poster.

I wanted to share a recent experience, and hoping to find out if this is common to many stores.

Over the last couple years my wife and I have purchased a lot of equipment for her studio. As of late, we have purchased all our equipment at B&H and some of the larger stores (non-chains) in Toronto with great experiences. We recently purchased the Canon 24-70 f/2.8 II, however, changed our minds the following day and decided to return the lens (we converted to all primes 2 years ago, but considered adding the 24-70 to her kit). I should note the box was never opened, and returned to the store the next business day. When we arrived at the store (a large national chain in Canada with 6 locations), we were informed that their policy is no refunds or exchanges on "professional gear over $1000". When I bought the lens I was never informed that it was final sale, and it only appeared in the fine print on the receipt (which I only received after the lens was purchased and they had my money).

This experience has caught me off guard. In an era where everything is becoming "pro" or "prosumer", what is included in "professional gear" is very vague and pretty much includes all camera bodies and all high-quality lenses.

While I haven't returned lenses in the past, I appreciate the option, or the store should be explicit in stating final sale. Has anyone had a similar experience? Is this common practise at many stores? At the very least, I won't be shopping local for cameras or lenses again.

Thanks.


----------



## Don Haines (May 27, 2014)

peteo said:


> Hi, huge fan of this site - long time reader, first time poster.
> 
> I wanted to share a recent experience, and hoping to find out if this is common to many stores.
> 
> ...



Visitek?

That's just wrong! I would escalate the complaint.

According to the consumer protection act of Ontario http://www.e-laws.gov.on.ca/html/statutes/english/elaws_statutes_02c30_e.htm#BK12
Any ambiguity that allows for more than one reasonable interpretation of a consumer agreement provided by the supplier to the consumer or of any information that must be disclosed under this Act shall be interpreted to the benefit of the consumer.
I would argue that since the equipment was not specifically labelled as "pro gear" and that there was no specific explanation of the restrictions on returning said gear, that it was a reasonable assumption that normal return policies apply.


----------



## peteo (May 27, 2014)

I guess I was lucky, as the store manager allowed the return. However, they were explicit in stating it was against store policy, and would not be allowed again.

After looking at their website now, they state:

_*Professional Items*
It is a strict Vistek policy that we sell only equipment that is absolutely new (unless clearly marked otherwise). 
Due to the nature and value of professional equipment, Vistek cannot offer a refund or exchange on any professional equipment exceeding a Vistek retail price of $1,000. _

This is very vague, and haven't seen this at other retailers.

They have lost my business...



Don Haines said:


> peteo said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, huge fan of this site - long time reader, first time poster.
> ...


----------



## Don Haines (May 27, 2014)

peteo said:


> I guess I was lucky, as the store manager allowed the return. However, they were explicit in stating it was against store policy, and would not be allowed again.
> 
> After looking at their website now, they state:
> 
> ...



I will never darken their door again either..... It is ironic when Best Buy, which also sells Canon gear worth over $1000, is more professional than the "pro shop".....


----------



## privatebydesign (May 27, 2014)

Playing Devil's advocate here.

Why should a store deal with the inability of the consumer to make a decision? More specifically what do you expect the store to do with the return? B&H have said publicly they would resell it as new, Vistek have said they absolutely would not, if you buy it new from them it is brand new to you. Which policy would you rather? How happy would you be if you knew your new lens or body had already been sold once or twice?


----------



## apacheebest (May 27, 2014)

Hello Peteo,

Ever wondered all those refurbished stuffs sold worldwide where there came from ? Well Canon and Nikon give so many test gears to various outlets and professionals to try and reviews, after 1 year they all end up in refurbished markets after a certain service and overhauling .

Well always a word of caution, when you are buying your equipment always define the return policy with your seller. he will surely be flexible since he is making a sale in the first place. The problem starts when after a sale you want to define the return policy which can be resulting in the seller dishonouring your point.

Be careful specially when you buy refurbished stuffs. Do not buy the gears just for the sake of buying or just cuz you have some extra money in your wallet.

since this matter is solved you are lucky. Please do not attempt to travel that road again as a precaution.

In India, if the Box is sealed the Shopkeeper have to give you the refund in any situation at any day, Have a Good day and stay away from Vistek.

Anil George


----------



## dgatwood (May 28, 2014)

Typically, "new" means "never opened". If the box was never opened, it is still new, and so there's no reason they shouldn't sell it to other customers as new. A customer picking it up, carrying it home, and returning it unopened is really no different than a few dozen customers manhandling the box in the store.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 28, 2014)

dgatwood said:


> Typically, "new" means "never opened". If the box was never opened, it is still new, and so there's no reason they shouldn't sell it to other customers as new. A customer picking it up, carrying it home, and returning it unopened is really no different than a few dozen customers manhandling the box in the store.



If its been sold, technically and legally, its NOT new. Stores in the USA that resell this type of thing often get into trouble when the buyer finds that it has actually been used or even damaged.

Unfortunately, a certain percentage of buyers return items in this condition but claim they are new and unused.


----------

